# Kennel Blindness



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Ha  I found that article very amusing, as well as unfortunate.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

what does the author mean by "style" vs. standard? anyone have any examples?


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

"Style" is what leads to kennel blindness. For example, maybe one kennel really likes their poodles to have very long legs, shorter or longer necks, etc that are out of proportion to the rest of their body because that's the "style" they like wether it is what the breed standard calls for or not 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

Style is what has caused the English Bulldog's and German Shepherd's demise(overall, not all breeders are cray cray).


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Yep, I would completely agree with you there! And look at many of your working breeds such as border collies, labs, Golden Retrievers, most spaniels, I could go in and in - the working dogs look very little like the ones in the show ring!!! In fact the border collie club of America registers their own borders - and if they find a dog has earned an AKC title they loose their registration with them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Unfortunately, I have seen "the poster child" for the type of breeder described in the article! :nod:


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

from the article:

*Treatment*
*Reread your breed’s AKC standard and understand that standards outline the essential aspects of a breed and that more than one style may be acceptable in your breed*.

this suggests that style is not incompatible with standards. i don't think a short-legged dog that throws off balance meets the standard, does it? so wouldn't that "style" be rejected in the conformation ring as simply not a dog that meets the standard? are there poodles of this style that have become champions/grand champions? or are the only breeders guilty of kennel blindness the ones without championship dogs? that's not the impression i got from the article, but that's why i'm asking.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I met a beautiful white Spoo at a UKC show from a vendor that had just adopted him from a breeder at the PCA Specialty. I was admiring his beautiful head, he looked like a dog. The new owner stated that was the reason the breeder didn't want to show him or keep him due to his head looking like a dog. The breeder likes Bitches head on her Dogs & even Bit chief heads on her Bitches. Now that is "style" for this breeder.


----------

